# Where can I buy a 05 fuji professional?



## paba (Dec 30, 2004)

Do you guys have any idea where i can buy this frame set on line. Is it possible to buy this frame only?


----------



## shawnj73 (Jul 28, 2005)

paba said:


> Do you guys have any idea where i can buy this frame set on line. Is it possible to buy this frame only?


I believe that you can get Fuji frames from Performance Bicycles, I just bought a complete bike from them last week. I do not know if they will just order the frame for you, but I do not see why not. If not I would contact Bikes Direct.


Thanks
Shawn


----------



## atlroadie (Mar 7, 2005)

*Performance*



paba said:


> Do you guys have any idea where i can buy this frame set on line. Is it possible to buy this frame only?



Performance does carry Fujis of all levels. Was eyeballing the high end gear at the store in ATL this past weekend. Nice looking bikes. The rest of the store looks like Bike Walmart.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

atlroadie said:


> Performance does carry Fujis of all levels. Was eyeballing the high end gear at the store in ATL this past weekend. Nice looking bikes. The rest of the store looks like Bike Walmart.


was lookin at 1 at performance montgomeryville ,pa store


----------

